# Babycurus gigas



## drapion (Sep 12, 2006)

heres a pic of the female B.gigas I got about a week ago;P


----------



## Steffen (Sep 12, 2006)

gigus? Isn't it gigas?


----------



## drapion (Sep 12, 2006)

oops.let me fix that


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice species, how big are these guys?


----------



## drapion (Sep 12, 2006)

about 3.5 inches...I think I might have a male too but I'm waiting to get it ID!


----------



## Insane Dan (Sep 12, 2006)

man thats an awesome lookin scorp.... where can i get one???


----------



## drapion (Sep 12, 2006)

you can get some from me when she pops


----------



## Gigas (Sep 12, 2006)

Steffen said:


> gigus? Isn't it gigas?


He must have been day dreaming about a certain someone at the time  

Nice scorp man.


----------



## drapion (Sep 12, 2006)

no I have not slept yet!!!!I was packing boxes all night


----------



## Canth (Sep 13, 2006)

drapion said:


> no I have not slept yet!!!!I was packing boxes all night


I hope one of those was mine...


----------



## Michiel (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Drapion,


You can ID the male by his more bulbous pedipalps (manus of the pedipalp). This goes for all, but one (I keep forgetting the name of this species and I dont have my info at hand at work) babycurus species.......
There are a couple of other characteristics, but this is the main, and obvious one......
Cheers, and it is a beauty....but I already Pm'ed you about it on VL...


----------



## Prymal (Sep 13, 2006)

Drapion,

Hope one of those boxes are headin' my way?

Luc


----------



## woodson (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi Drapion,
it looks really beautiful.
:? :? but how can I distinguish it with B jacksoni?
The black chela?

Woodson


----------



## Michiel (Sep 15, 2006)

No Woodson, 

there are a lot of Babycurus sp. with black fingers.. All (but B.centrurimorphus) babycurus males have a bigger manus of the pedipalp. So it is easy to sex them.

B.gigas

Lenght: 89-110 mm
pectinal teeth number: 19-24
Moveable finger: 10 rows of granules
Fixed finger      :   9 rows of granules
sexual dimorphism: male: bigger manus of the pedipalp, poorly developed or no keels on the 5th metasomal segment....

Remember: Babycurus power!


----------



## donaldovic (Sep 19, 2006)

*gigas*

well guys, mine seems to be the same and she has something on her back! 
:} 







cheers 
karsten


----------



## Michiel (Sep 19, 2006)

WOW!!!! Nice Donaldovic :worship:  I PM'ed you.......BTW


----------



## Steffen (Sep 19, 2006)

Karsten that looks like a nasty infection. I suggest you use a 60/40 bleech/sulphuric acid solution to get rid of those parasites.

How many scorplings did you get? Doesn't look like a whole lot, compared to those of B. jacksoni, I've had this year. Or perhaps they are just hiding? :}


----------



## PIter (Sep 19, 2006)

Ist dass ein Scorpion Sie nicht haben Karsten?   

Is there a scorpion you don't have Karsten.


----------



## donaldovic (Sep 19, 2006)

PIter said:


> Ist dass ein Scorpion Sie nicht haben Karsten?
> 
> Is there a scorpion you don't have Karsten.


well peter, 
there are several specimen i don´t have, for sure! 
i would like to have some swammerdamis, a couple of different androctonus, some more tityus and centruroides ..... but, i hope to get some more! 

cheers
karsten


----------



## eupeus (Sep 19, 2006)

you get never enouth donaldovic...
i never ... i never lol...
;P :?


----------



## eupeus (Sep 19, 2006)

eupeus said:


> you get never enouth donaldovic...
> i know ... i know lol...
> ;P :?


i everything not


----------

